# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Máy CNC lắp ráp bởi blueocean@C2E Đà Nẵng!

## blueocean

Giới thiệu các bác dự án tiếp theo
CNC 1325 3 đầu tiêu chuẩn G9 (Good night)
Cấu hình:
- Y thanh răng, ray 25, Stepper Motor
- X,Z vitme, ray 25, Hybrid
- Khối lượng dự tính 1200kg
Chuẩn bị vật tư

Phay by tự tui

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, anhxco, CKD, Gamo, kametoco, Luyến, mig21, Mr.L, phuong786, solero, taih2, thuannguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

Mỗi dự án qua đi dự án mới lại đến mong bác tiếp thu ý kiến dần dần hoàn thiện để mỗi con máy ra thị trường đạt chất lượng cao đúng như ý nghĩa của trang chủ chúng ta đang chơi cncpro.
Cố lên bác

----------

blueocean, thuhanoi

----------


## minhtriet

> Phay by tự tui


Cái này là sao bác? Bác chế con phay cơ lớn luôn à?

----------


## blueocean

> Cái này là sao bác? Bác chế con phay cơ lớn luôn à?


Yeah, mình làm 1 con Portable Milling dài hơn 3m, portable di chuyển bằng palang 1  :Smile:  phục vụ phay  các vị trí

----------


## Luyến

Cái máy 3m của bác bác chưa khoe nhỉ. Khoe đi cho anh em mở rộng tầm mắt.

----------


## minhtriet

> Yeah, mình làm 1 con Portable Milling dài hơn 3m, portable di chuyển bằng palang 1  phục vụ phay  các vị trí


Vậy con này chỉ Y thôi hay cả X (z ko tính)?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

ý tưởng của bác blueocean thì nhiều nơi đã dùng nhưng ứng dụng như vậy ở Vn thì em chỉ mới biết lần đầu , chúc mừng bác , với điều kiện thiếu thốn như thế thì có em xách nách như vậy là niềm mơ ước của nhiều anh em làm máy đó.

----------

blueocean

----------


## Khoa C3

> Vậy con này chỉ Y thôi hay cả X (z ko tính)?


Trong hình là Y ngồi trên X, ko biết có Z không.

----------


## anhxco

trình độ ngày càng ghê, đủ đồ chơi rùi, lên làm con máy mình chắc nhanh  :Big Grin:

----------


## blueocean

Cái máy em bắt chước bọn tây, thấy nó ứng dụng hay hay nên làm thử coi thế nào. Chứ em làm tạm bợ lắm, tận dụng toàn đồ dư để chế cháo thui, 3 trục toàn dùng thanh răng mới ghê, hiện tại chỉ chạy để phay mặt, phay rãnh thôi ko dám 
khoe các bác đâu, sợ bị quăng gạch vỡ đầu  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Cứ show đi bác gạch quăng vào đầu chỉ bể gạch ah. Máy của em cũng thanh răng đó có sao đâu ạ.
Tự tin lên

----------


## anhxco

ủa, mà cái đầu kẹp dao BT30 à, sắm con mới hay lôi của con C ra đó Hải!

----------


## Luyến

Cái đầu xanh xanh chắc nó như con này.  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhtriet

> Cái đầu xanh xanh chắc nó như con này.


Bên tròn bên vuông mà bác?

----------


## blueocean

E có cái hình hơi rõ úp các bác cùng chém:

----------

anhcos, anhxco, CKD, Gamo, mig21, minhtriet, Ryan, solero, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Quá ngon bác chủ ui  :Smile:  có con này rồi thì sẽ có ngày bác sẽ có một em to đùng mà hôm nay anh em mình chưa có điều kiện để có  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Hết năm tiễn nốt thêm em nữa có cái tiêu tết :Smile: 

Cuối năm bận linh tinh quá vẫn chưa làm cho xong cái bed này

----------

anhxco, mig21

----------


## Diyodira

Ủa máy của bác gia công một bên của khung hả, rồi phải xoay khung sản phẩm gia công tiếp? Kích thước của máy cái đó chắc 2xxx x x00 đúng không?
Thanks

----------


## blueocean

> Ủa máy của bác gia công một bên của khung hả, rồi phải xoay khung sản phẩm gia công tiếp? Kích thước của máy cái đó chắc 2xxx x x00 đúng không?
> Thanks


Xoay khung hay bê cả máy qua bên kia cũng được :Smile:  Kích thước 3000x300

----------


## Diyodira

> Xoay khung hay bê cả máy qua bên kia cũng được Kích thước 3000x300


Ok vậy là tuyệt, chúc mừng bác có công cụ cần thiết phục vụ sự nghiệp sx cnc.
Nếu máy là cnc bác lên kế họach làm khung lắp ráp thì hay nữa, vừa chính xác vừa tăng năng xuất.
Thanks

----------


## blueocean

Ăn tết với đống sắt này

----------

hungdn, Mr.L

----------


## thuhanoi

Chưa nghỉ Tết hả Blu

----------


## blueocean

Gần xong rồi cố lên!

----------

mig21, taih2, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## Diyodira

Máy của BàLu đẹp quá hỉ, AE Việt Nam chế máy kiểu này hổng mấy năm nữa xuất ngoại ầm ầm, chúc mừng.
Thanks

----------

blueocean, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ làm cái khung đẹp thật, các góc mài vuông đét đèn đẹt  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Giao máy


Test máy:

----------

Diyodira, mig21, taih2

----------


## thuhanoi

Chúc mừng Bluocean nhé, máy đẹp quá

----------

blueocean

----------


## Nam CNC

visme cấp chính xác C7 và có che chắn bụi bằng 2 miếng đệm ngoài không ? chạy gỗ mà lộ thiên thì 3 tháng trở lên sẽ biết ? có người chơi c3 mới chạy vài tiếng hay vài ngày đành tháo ra vì nó bám bụi và kẹt hehehe... phải không chú Vũ?

----------

writewin

----------


## occutit

TBI thì chả sao cả anh ạ. Còn cấp C5 không che bụi là biết liền à. 1 ngày chạy không vệ sinh là thế nào cũng mất bước    :Big Grin:

----------


## blueocean

> visme cấp chính xác C7 và có che chắn bụi bằng 2 miếng đệm ngoài không ? chạy gỗ mà lộ thiên thì 3 tháng trở lên sẽ biết ? có người chơi c3 mới chạy vài tiếng hay vài ngày đành tháo ra vì nó bám bụi và kẹt hehehe... phải không chú Vũ?


Tầm hiểu biết của e có hạn nên chưa được gặp vitme nào ko có cái đệm che bụi, mấy cái e mua đều thấy có vòng nhựa 2 đầu.

----------


## Nam CNC

à thì tui gọi đệm còn không nó là miếng nhựa đó , chẳng biết nó chính xác là miếng gì , mà nói thiệt miếng nhựa nó chỉ chắn 1 phần nào thôi à , muốn ngon bác phải làm khuôn đổ đại miếng silicon đúng rãnh ren bót sát xíu thì nó gạt bụi ra triệt để hơn , chứ miếng nhựa nó gạt phoi nhìn thấy được , còn bụi siêu mịn , nó lẫn với dầu hay mỡ bò , cuộn vào trong lâu ngày vón cục gây mất bước , lúc tìm hiểu ra tiêu bà mấy tấm gỗ rồi.

----------

mig21

----------


## blueocean

Rãnh lấy 1 mớ về ngắm chơi  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Up vài hình con máy portable milling mới thêm ít sắt thép cho cứng cáp, phay phiếc, cân chỉnh chính xác để làm được nhiều việc khác:

Quay vội đoạn phay depth 3mm, width 2mm, feed 700, 3000rpm, tự dưng hứng lên lấy dt quay vội nên bị dựng đứng:

----------


## blueocean

Tiếp:

----------

jimmyli, nhatson

----------


## jimmyli

máy ngon mà không biết máy phay bề ngang to nhất bao nhiêu vậy anh?, bên anh có mở dịch vụ phay thuê không hay là chỉ sài nội bộ  :Confused:

----------


## blueocean

Khổ dài nhất 3m, khổ kia 300 nhưng có thể xoay để phay dài thoải mái. A chưa nghĩ đến việc phay thuê.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## blueocean

Một e máy tí ti:

----------

Diyodira, mig21

----------


## blueocean

Hoàn thiện:


Test:

----------

Diyodira, jimmyli, kametoco, mig21, Mr.L, phuong786, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhanh vậy đồng chí  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

cái sản phẩm đâu không khoe luôn đi đồng chí , bộ xấu lắm hả hehehe ???


Thấy chạy dao tinh mà vẫn còn bị xơ ngay góc, tiếng dao ăn bị hú , chứng tỏ dao gá không đồng tâm hay dao bị mòn rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> cái sản phẩm đâu không khoe luôn đi đồng chí , bộ xấu lắm hả hehehe ???
> 
> 
> Thấy chạy dao tinh mà vẫn còn bị xơ ngay góc, tiếng dao ăn bị hú , chứng tỏ dao gá không đồng tâm hay dao bị mòn rồi.


kinh, nghe tiếng ruồi là biết male or female đây mà  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thuhanoi

Dao không đồng tâm rất rất hay gặp phải khi chạy gỗ mọi người it quan tậm Bụi gỗ lọt vào collet và cán dao, nhét vào đó khi lắp dao không vệ sinh kỹ là kêu ee lien  :Big Grin:

----------


## blueocean

> cái sản phẩm đâu không khoe luôn đi đồng chí , bộ xấu lắm hả hehehe ???
> 
> 
> Thấy chạy dao tinh mà vẫn còn bị xơ ngay góc, tiếng dao ăn bị hú , chứng tỏ dao gá không đồng tâm hay dao bị mòn rồi.


He he, bác Nam nhạy kinh. Code bị sai nên mất tiêu cái mặt, post khoe chơi thôi  :Smile: . Cái dao hú có thể do ngắn quá, kéo xuống cho đủ thì cán còn có 1 tý.

----------


## Nam CNC

KHông đâu anh Huề, đây là máy mới và chỉ test nên không thể dính bụi đâu , em đã thử vài dòng spindle TQ và cái khuyết điểm của nó là độ đồng tâm khi kẹp dao , mà cái này thì đã có 3 hãng em thử thì như nhau, kẹp mọi cách luôn thì runout cố lắm là 0.02-0.05mm , còn kẹp đại như con dao trong video thì độ runout ở mũi dao lên đến 0.1 hoặc hơn là chuyện bình thường nên khi chạy lưỡi dao không cắt mà cái thân nó cắt nên sinh ra tiếng động ù dao , dễ gãy mũi hay sản phẩm bị sơ nhiều....

Muốn có kinh nghiệm kẹp dao chuẩn ra sao thì mời bác emptyhb Tuấn chỉ cho , thấy sản phẩm láng o là biết bác ấy kỹ tính khi gá dao với mấy con Spindle TQ như thế nào , còn em thì phải dùng tới kính lúp mới kiểm tra được... đó là lí do tại sao em thích mấy con của japan hay precise germany , khỏi lo nghĩ về runout.


Nói luôn , mấy em Spin anh em đang mua và dùng toàn dành cho gỗ hay phi kim nên độ chính xác tới đó là hết mức , cũng đừng đòi hỏi hơn với giá tiền đó.... anh em có làm máy cho khuôn mẫu kim loại thì nên để ý mấy cái này , spindle ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ dao rất nhiều , runout kém ăn vào kim loại là gãy ngay , hay mòn me nhanh chóng .

----------

mig21, nhatson, Ryan, taih2, thuhanoi, trungdt, Tuanlm

----------


## writewin

tiến độ làm máy bên anh Hải nhanh ghê, dạo này sức khỏe hơi kém nên ko cố gắn theo dc, với đang dạy khách học sử dụng máy nên thời gian làm cơ khí của em cũng eo hepj ^^, tuần này phải chạy đua mới dc,

----------


## thehiena2

Đào phá tình như vậy là theo em thấy dài rồi, thông thường thì em xét dao phá thô bằng dao phay ngốn pi4 trước rồi em mới chạy tình bằng dao V.
Kết câu máy giống của Thắng nhĩ, chắc dân Đà Nẵng làm giống nhau. 
máy đẹp thật, nhưng em thấy nó nặng quá!

----------


## blueocean

> Đào phá tình như vậy là theo em thấy dài rồi, thông thường thì em xét dao phá thô bằng dao phay ngốn pi4 trước rồi em mới chạy tình bằng dao V.
> Kết câu máy giống của Thắng nhĩ, chắc dân Đà Nẵng làm giống nhau. 
> máy đẹp thật, nhưng em thấy nó nặng quá!


Dao đấy mà dài gì, có 6, 7 phân gì đó. Khúc gỗ nó vuông nên để ko chạm cái đầu spin nên kẹp được có tý. Mới mua đc con dao 10 phân goài, mai mốt test lai.
Bác nói thế nào chứ có giống máy Thắng đâu. Cái máy đó chắc tầm trăm ký chứ mấy, còn nhẹ chán.

----------


## blueocean

Máy mới tủ điện mới:

----------

Gamo

----------


## cnclaivung

ở DN có ông blu này làm máy nhìn chất quá, đất sài gòn chưa thấy ông nào show lên cái máy ăn gỗ ra trò, toàn thấy máy tung của thì nhiều vô số ,riêng đất Ang Giang có 7 nhà mua 11 cái máy hạng nặng từ 4 đầu trở lên trung quốc rặc dòng,theo dõi thấy có ông Namcnc thì chuyên bên cơ khí khuôn mẫu thôi

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ trong đây có ai chuộng máy cắt gỗ đâu mà ham làm , với lại nhu cầu ít nên anh em tự xử hết rồi , còn nhu cầu hàng lớn nhờ làng nghề ngoài bắc làm luôn cho nó lành , ngoài đó gần nguồn nguyên liệu , chúng em làm thương mại sướng hơn , trong đây chúng em làm những cái người khác ít làm hay làm không được hay mấy ông TQ không làm tới thôi, như thế nó nhẹ cái đầu , thu nhập cao hơn.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## blueocean

Lên được trục X em1525 rồi

----------


## thuhanoi

Con này Hải định lắp mấy đầu , mấy trục A đó

----------


## blueocean

Cái này họ đặt 4 đầu 2k2 anh. Ko có trục A.

----------


## cnclaivung

quá khủng, ngồi hóng tiếp ,thớt đúng là tài năng đất miền trung

----------


## blueocean

Lên Z:

----------

anhxco, mig21, racing boy, Tuấn

----------


## mig21

làm không nghỉ lễ hả a Hải, cái thanh màu trắng là gì ma đẹp vậy a?

----------


## blueocean

Thanh nào? Thanh nhôm mặt bàn à.

----------


## Tuấn

> Lên Z:


Bác có mầu sơn mờ đen rất đẹp, nhìn con máy khỏe hơn hẳn. Làm sao tìm được loại này ợ, cụ chỉ em với  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

con này chạy servo hay alpha vậy bác

----------


## Gamo

Motor trục Z có vẻ là sẹc vồ

----------


## emptyhb

Con motor Z đó là hybird servo

----------


## blueocean

> Bác có mầu sơn mờ đen rất đẹp, nhìn con máy khỏe hơn hẳn. Làm sao tìm được loại này ợ, cụ chỉ em với


Ra tiệm pha sơn nói nó bán sơn đen mờ->xong :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## writewin

servo thì tội cho  servo quá anh anh ga mo, con đó em nghĩ là hybi step thôi ah, chưa lên dc servo đâu,

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thì nó cũng là hybrid step-servo mà. Tại vì đuôi có encoder.

Ở góc độ thằng tự chế driver như em thì step + encoder có thể xem là 1 dạng servo nhiều pole & có thể chạy theo kiểu servo :P

----------


## blueocean

e chưa đủ trình chơi servo bác ơi. Con đấy hybrid thôi cho nó lành  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hôm qua nghe bác Phúc nói em mới thấy đồng minh. Giờ nghe bác blueocean cũng thấy y chang. Em nghĩ alphastep/hybrid servo ngon & thuận tiện hơn dc servo á  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

ít nhất là.... se phải bảo trì như dc servo  :Smile: 
step được thêm cái size/torque tốt

----------


## thuantvc

Mới ngâm cứu được vài ngày, thấy pác này làm ngon quá, ib cho em cái giá con 1325 để em ngâm cứu kinh tế, đầu tư nặng quá kham k nỗi, hichic

----------


## blueocean

Cân chỉnh test tiếc xong hết, tuần đến xuất chuồng:

----------

mig21

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhanh quá nhanh quá, tiếp tục phát huy và nâng công suật Đúng như đã nói lúc ra tết là có hàng làm đến tháng 7 -8, mà làm nhanh vậy có rảnh cà phê được không đó

----------


## blueocean

> Nhanh quá nhanh quá, tiếp tục phát huy và nâng công suật Đúng như đã nói lúc ra tết là có hàng làm đến tháng 7 -8, mà làm nhanh vậy có rảnh cà phê được không đó


Chiều sau giờ hành chính cafe thời mái bác Huề!

----------


## mig21

Nhanh ghê,  hôm trước ghé mà ko có a thấy đang bắt điện vậy mà giờ xong rùi

----------


## blueocean

Phía Nam thằng tiến

----------


## Nam CNC

phía nam tiến thẳng mà khu vực nào vậy bác Hải ? không lẻ anh em không xử được mà phải nhờ anh em miền trung viện trợ ?

----------


## blueocean

He he, e ko dám, phía Nam nhưng cũng miền Trung thôi bác ơ. Nói thật chứ khách miền khác có hỏi là em giới thiệu cho các bác miền bắc miền nam hết, đỡ phải mất công bảo hành xa  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

máy móc các bác bán thì quá cạnh tranh rồi , em từng bán máy thời gian trước , lòng vòng thành phố em còn dám chứ xa 1 xíu là mệt lắm à , đi bảo hành oải lắm.... muốn buôn bán xa thì phải có đội bảo hành chịu đi hay phải có uỷ quyền tại địa phương thì mới đi xa đuợc.

----------


## nhatson

> máy móc các bác bán thì quá cạnh tranh rồi , em từng bán máy thời gian trước , lòng vòng thành phố em còn dám chứ xa 1 xíu là mệt lắm à , đi bảo hành oải lắm.... muốn buôn bán xa thì phải có đội bảo hành chịu đi hay phải có uỷ quyền tại địa phương thì mới đi xa đuợc.


trên phương diện kinh doanh, vấn đề lớn của nhà cung cấp máy  tại VN là phải bán máy mà giá máy cơ bản chỉ bao gồm tiền máy, còn tiền service là  free
giờ như các hãng bán đồ điện tử ấy, bảo hành vàng ... chịu thêm 30% giá trị nữa là okies. 

ngoại trừ tiền bào hảnh gia tăng, cụ phải cố khí thêm cái hợp đồng bảo trì bởi nhà cung cấp máy nữa

ví dụ như máy tormach, cụ nào thấy có trường hợp người hãng bay xuyên nữa mỹ để sửa chữa máy với giá basic thì cung cấp em làm tài liệu nghiên cứu  :Smile:

----------

jimmyli

----------


## blueocean

Máy về chuồng mới

----------

cnclaivung, mig21

----------


## cnclaivung

dòng máy anh hải hay làm chủ yếu chạy thanh răng nhỉ, hôm nào chỉ dẩn vài chiêu anh hải nhé

----------


## blueocean

Gần xong em 6090 chuyển đi cho rộng chỗ còn kéo sắt về làm dự án khác, hô hô @@

----------


## cnclaivung

bác ni làm ăn ngó bộ tốt quá hén, ước gì xứ em được như xứ anh, em đở phải lo cơm gạo áo tiền, con này giá bi nhiêu anh Hải Blu

----------


## blueocean

Xứ mình có khác gì xứ bác, tất cả tự lực cánh sinh thôi, giá máy bác cần tham khảo thì mình inbox chứ đưa lên là ko đúng bác!

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## blueocean

Đang ở Hà Thành...!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

ĐI mà im lìm rứa hỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## blueocean

Lên nào:

----------

CKD, writewin

----------


## blueocean

Lâu lâu lên post cái ko là mấy bác quên em mất  :Smile: 
Đi sửa máy cho khách hàng lâu năm, post vài cái sản phẩm khoe:




Và nhá hàng một con máy hay hay đang làm:

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, mpvmanh

----------


## blueocean

Lâu úp mấy cái hình lắp ráp, một là để spam hai là để có bạn nào cần thì tham khảo  :Smile:

----------

CKD, kametoco, mig21

----------

